# Cyborg Command Unit benutzen?



## Supermany2 (16. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe heute das Teil bekommen und funktionieren tut es auch. Nur nicht in WoW^^ Muss ich irgendwas bestimmtes machen das das ding in WoW funtzt?


----------



## boonfish (16. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann dir leider nicht helfen 

aber ist das Ding nich etwas unbequem beim spielen?


----------



## Priscja (16. Mai 2010)

Tasten in WoW belegen ? O.o


----------



## Kuman (16. Mai 2010)

mit dem ding solltest du vielleicht lieber sto spielen^^


----------



## Cold Play (16. Mai 2010)

hmm hast du es einfach mal über die normale tastaturbelegung versucht bei wow? das klappte bei meinen makrotasten an maus und tastatur auch problem los.

ansonsten einfach von dort 	>>http://www.saitek.de/down/cupro.htm<< mal die spielerprofile für wow downloaden

mfg

Cold


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (16. Mai 2010)

glaub ne normale tastatur häts auch gedacht, siehe in dem ding keinen wirklichen vorteil xD


----------



## Supermany2 (16. Mai 2010)

1.Das ding ist auf die hand angepasst
2.Wenn das gehen würde würd ich net fragen
3.Sinnfreie kommentare bitte unterlassen. Entweder wisst ihr was hilfreiches oder eben nicht.


----------



## Cookie Jar (16. Mai 2010)

Warscheinlich funzt es net weil es dir wohl einen gewissen spiel vorteil bringen würde ich hab zwar keine ahnung wie das Ding funktioniert aber es sieht irgendwie verdächtig nach Tastenbelegung aus


----------



## Shujo (16. Mai 2010)

Cookie schrieb:


> Warscheinlich funzt es net weil es dir wohl einen gewissen spiel vorteil bringen würde ich hab zwar keine ahnung wie das Ding funktioniert aber es sieht irgendwie verdächtig nach Tastenbelegung aus



Weil WoW ausschlieslich für klicker ist! :/


----------



## domi3344 (16. Mai 2010)

Cookie schrieb:


> Warscheinlich funzt es net weil es dir wohl einen gewissen spiel vorteil bringen würde ich hab zwar keine ahnung wie das Ding funktioniert aber es sieht irgendwie verdächtig nach Tastenbelegung aus


Das hab ich jetzt irgendwie überhaupt nicht verstanden, welchen Vorteil sollte man haben wenn man statt mit einer Tastatur mit so einem Ding spielt?


----------



## Supermany2 (16. Mai 2010)

naja vorteilhaft ist es lediglich das die tasten besser fürs spielen angeordnet sind^^
Aber was macht es für einen unterschied ob ich mit meinem HExenmeister einen Schattenblitz mit Taste 1 oder mit der Taste 16 auf dem teil caste?


----------



## Cold Play (16. Mai 2010)

Cookie schrieb:


> Warscheinlich funzt es net weil es dir wohl einen gewissen spiel vorteil bringen würde ich hab zwar keine ahnung wie das Ding funktioniert aber es sieht irgendwie verdächtig nach Tastenbelegung aus



hasi das ist nur eine tastaturerweitrung, so wie makrotasten oder der nummernblock wenn du den mit anderen befehlen belegst. damit ist dir weder das cheaten nochirgendwelche anderen sachen womit man sich vorteile verschaffen kann möglich... du kannst doch auch deine tastatur mit allen möglichem belegen das ist nur ein zusatzteil^^


----------



## Caskaja (16. Mai 2010)

Also einen vorteil seh ich...
Man kann seinen Char mit dem Daumenstick bewegen und hat quasi die finger, die sonst auf wasd liegen, frei für die tasten... also man kann mit den fingern wesentlich mehr tasten betäigen als man sonst tut.. das ist so als würde man mit maus und tastatur spielen und benutzt für spells/makros.. 

1234qwerasdfyxcv


----------



## 64K (16. Mai 2010)

sag mal, war bei dem Dign nicht ne Treiber CD dabei mit ner speziellen Software
die die Tastenschläge als Keyboard Events emuliert? vermutlich musst du dann in dieser
Software einstellen was für eine Tastenkombination das ist.


----------



## Supermany2 (16. Mai 2010)

also da war ne CD bei und damit hab ich das ding installiert und am ende gabs nen Tastentest 
Aber das wars dann auch schon


----------



## Kraigonjin (16. Mai 2010)

Hey!

ich hab das Teil auch schon seit längerem, aber habs nie ans laufen bekommen. Im Paket ist ja ne CD mit Treiber und so weiter drauf. Da is auch nen Programm für die Tastenbelegung bei, nur funktioniert das trotzdem nicht^^
Das einzige was funktionierte war der Joystick und der auch nicht in WoW, sondern bei GTA SA.


----------



## domi3344 (16. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht wird das Ding auch einfach nicht unterstützt^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (16. Mai 2010)

ich hatte mal sowas ähnliches und meines wissens nach gabs dafür ähnlich wie für die G11 ein zusatzprogramm wo man einzelne Profile für Spiele einstellen konnte nur weis ich nicht ob bei deinem Model ein Profil speziell für WoW dabei ist. EInfach mal auf der HP der HErstellerfirma suchen.


mfg


----------



## Astl67 (16. Mai 2010)

Hi,

hab da ein Review gefunden, ist zwar in Englisch aber vllt hilfts dir weiter, die tasten belegung funktioniert mit der SST Software von Saitek

http://the-gadgeteer...r_command_unit/

das teil sollte eigentlich nicht unerlaubt sein wenn im offizellen WoW Forum vom Technischen Support geantwortet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=7116640498&sid=1


----------



## blooooooody (16. Mai 2010)

Nach meinem Wissen sind die Dinger eher für Action-Spiele gedacht und nicht für MMO's. Denn fürn MMO haben die viel zu wenige Tasten.

Ich habe auch so ein Teil, einfach ist es ne andere Marke. Im WoW selbst musste ich nur auf die Tastaturbelgung gehen und einrichten. Fertig war der humbug...


----------



## Zodttd (16. Mai 2010)

Probiers mal mit XPadder, ob der das als Gamepad erkennt.

Dann kannst du die Tasten damit belegen, so kann ich mit nem Xbox Gamepad spielen.

Schreib mal pls hier rein wie es sich damit spielt wenn du es zum Laufen gebracht hast.
Würde mir das auch holen, aber wenn es nichts taugt hol ich mir eher ne Z Board Tasta mit WoW Set.


----------



## Cookie Jar (16. Mai 2010)

Cold schrieb:


> hasi das ist nur eine tastaturerweitrung, so wie makrotasten oder der nummernblock wenn du den mit anderen befehlen belegst. damit ist dir weder das cheaten nochirgendwelche anderen sachen womit man sich vorteile verschaffen kann möglich... du kannst doch auch deine tastatur mit allen möglichem belegen das ist nur ein zusatzteil^^


Achso stimmt schon ...... Hasi


----------



## Cookie Jar (16. Mai 2010)

Cold schrieb:


> hasi das ist nur eine tastaturerweitrung, so wie makrotasten oder der nummernblock wenn du den mit anderen befehlen belegst. damit ist dir weder das cheaten nochirgendwelche anderen sachen womit man sich vorteile verschaffen kann möglich... du kannst doch auch deine tastatur mit allen möglichem belegen das ist nur ein zusatzteil^^


Achso stimmt schon ...... Hasi


----------



## Fuchsflink (18. Mai 2010)

Ich benutze ein Belkin n 52te, ist simpel zu konfigurieren. 

Aber besser spielen kann ich dadurch auch nicht


----------

